# Changing work rights of bridging visa e



## stephyj86 (May 25, 2013)

Hey everybody

I am new here and hope I've posted this in the right place!

I am looking for advice from people who have recently applied to change the work rights of a bridging visa E.

Situation is this - 

am here on 457 visa, hate my job and my corupt company and need to leave. Do not want to move to another restaurant manager job as I need to make a change in my life. 
Have an existing application for a partner 820 visa.... am currently enjoying the unknown length of time (up to 13 months) of processing and I can't hack waiting any more.

I want to quit my job and I know that i will become unlawfully here and have to go on a BVE. I really need to work as Sydney is so expensive. Does anybody have any idea about the process of changing work rights for it? Is is hard work? I know I have to show financial hardship and believe me living off my partner's sole income would mean we couldn't pay the rent, would that be enough proof for them? 

Any advice would be wonderful, I am scared to take the steps as I really will be screwed if I can't work. 

I await your replies!!!

Thanks so much


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2013)

You just apply and it should be granted no problem but be wary about claiming poverty etc. Because your partner has to prove they can sponsor you for the 820 so its something you have to tread carefully with. 
But saying you share expenses, look after each other etc.


----------

